# Help Me My Dog Is Throwing Up



## lgaines

Hello I Am New To This Website I Just Had To Find Some Help Somewhere I Really Don't Have The Money To Take Her To The Vet, But She Is Throwing Up A Lot. I Thought It Was Here Food But I Don't Think It Is. I Change Her Food Yesterday From Royal Caninn To Organic Duck And Chicken. I Like The Fact That She Loves That More But She Is Still Throwing Up. Can Someone Please Help Me. Then When I Left To Go To Work This Morning She Didn't Try To Leave Out Of The Garage Like She Always Does. I Know Something Is Wrong With Her Can Someone Please Help Me!!!


----------



## Rosiesmum

Dogs can vomit for so many reasons, often just down to a change of food as you mention or eating something that doesn't agree with them. Sometimes it can be a sign of more serious disease, that needs urgent veterinary care.

If the dog is otherwise bright, withholding food for no more than 24 hours in an adult dog, then introducing a light diet is often enough to settle things. However if the dog is lethargic, unwell, has loose stools and refusing fluids or vomiting them straight up, you MUST see a vet.
No one can diagnose your dogs problem, ring your vet for advice. If they want you to bring her in, you have a duty of care for her and you must somehow find the money, even if that means borrowing or using a charity vet care centre if you can.

When a dog is ill it deserves the best care possible and as owners we have to be able to arrange that. Please consider insurance, though there is an excess to pay, so you always need to be able to pay this.


----------



## Yoshismom

I agree with the above but wanted to add that when you left this morning was she acting lethargic at all? I would get some Nutrical quickly in her system just in case, or some Honey or Karo syrup would suffice if you do not have Nutrical on hand. With her vomiting her blood sugar could drop. Also make sure she is drinking water and holding it down. Is there any blood in the vomit is she having diahrea (sp?) as well?

Also changing of food so rapidly can cause her problems as well....you always want to change food gradually if at all possible. 

You really need to take her to the vet, a Chihuahua can go down hill very rapidly as they are such a tiny breed, please do not take any chances with her. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lil Cha Cha

I agree with both prior responces. If you can't afford the health of your pet, you have no right to have one. It is cruel to withhold healthcare because you "don't have the money to take her to the vet." So, your pet now has to suffer. You should have thought about this issue before acquiring a pet! Shame on you....
This may seem like a harsh comment but, I'm tired of hearing how people get cute pets and then can't take care of them...


----------



## rubia

Did the pup eat something else, like grass or something, that would make him vomit ? Maybe he ate too much of the new food too fast. How about trying a very small amount of the RC again if that didn't make him vomit before ? There are vet clinics and hospital that you can phone for advice. I hope that you find one in your area.


----------



## MaryG1959

You need to take the dog to the vet for a professional opinion. Vets will often take partial payments or post dated checks----they care about animals otherwsie they would'nt be in the business.

There is no substitute for veterinary advice....none.


----------

